

Congresswoman Maloney Wants to Deny Americans Access to Taxpayer Funded Research - rflrob
http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=807

======
pasbesoin
> But they are back at it. A new AAP backed bill -- the > "Research Works Act"
> -- was just introduced by Reps Carolyn > Maloney (D-NY) and _Darrell Issa
> (R-CA)_.

Again, do not count any Congressman as being "on your side" simply because of
single actions on their part. Issa, Franken, et al. -- beware of offering any
of them a "free pass" in your mind/thinking/consideration.

